# BlueStacks Change Root Folder Location?



## Slo2018 (Oct 18, 2018)

Possible or not?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 18, 2018)

You have to be more specific. 

What root folder?

Typically, "root folder" refers to the operating systems main (root) folder and you cannot change that without changing the OS installation completely.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2018)

Slo2018 said:


> Possible or not?


There might be a way, but why would you need to?


----------



## Slo2018 (Oct 18, 2018)

I mean installation folder.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 18, 2018)

He's referencing the Android Emulator bluestacks in the title?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2018)

Slo2018 said:


> I mean installation folder.





R-T-B said:


> He's referencing the Android Emulator bluestacks in the title?


Ok so you mean the folder in Windows which Bluestacks is installed to? That is likely a far easier task. It could be just a simple as moving the folder to where you want it and creating new shortcuts for the bluestacks executable. The worst case is that you move it and then you've need to install it again and point the installer to the folder you moved. The installer most like will see all of the existing files and and import all of the existing settings. It's been a while since I used Bluestacks last so things might have changed. Before changing anything, make a backup of the folder in question so you can recover anything you have in it.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 19, 2018)

> The worst case is that you move it and then you've need to install it again and point the installer to the folder you moved.


The best case might be to avoid that possibility completely. If you totally uninstall it, the re-install it, but this time in your desired location, this will ensure all Registry entries and shortcuts will point to where they should. And yes, make a backup first.


----------

